# Favorite dive?



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

What is your favorite wreck to dive? Planning a dive trip after a little hiatus and was just wondering what you guys think. We will be spearing also.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Tenneco Rig
Chevron Rig
Avocet
Antares


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

Russian Freighter fan myself. I-10 Bridge rubble for the spearing.


----------



## No Excuses (Apr 7, 2012)

I've only got 5 dives under my belt so far, but i dove the russian freighter today and it is my favorite one yet. Not very many big red snapper on it, but it is loaded with black snapper, today at least. The only other dives ive done were on the bridge rubbles.


----------



## Berry (Mar 8, 2011)

I am a newbie as well, (I am closing in on 20). I think the Pete tide is cool but for spearing the Wallace and bridge rubble have been kind to me. One of my favs so far was a tank. I have been fishing them for years a but to go down and check It out was cool it was perfectly upright and just fun dive


----------



## wellshoot! (Jan 26, 2009)

Atlantis bridge rubble and Russian Freighter. Practice your underwater nav from and to each of the 3 parts of the bridge rubble.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

My favorite wreck is always the one I'm on! 

My phone must be broke Wade, I didn't get the text I'm sure you sent asking me to go! Sorry about that! Of course I can go. Been looking to get out Thurs Fri or Saturday, or all three days! Not too many days left for snapper season.

Here's our limit we shot Saturday. Out of 7 of 8 we weighed smallest was 13.98 pounds and biggest was 19.90 pounds.

I need to get back out to my honey hole spots and clear more of em off...there over running em! Monster fat trigger everywhere too, didn't shoot any, where only after snappers for the tournament.









Love it when you can't shut the lid on a 150 qt cooler with only 8 snapper and no ice







My tanks are filled, and my gear packed. Ready to go in the morning! Let me know something Wade! Gonzo going too?


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Ydt 14 is my favorite. I like swim throughs and penetrating wrecks.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Chevron
Avocet
Petetide


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

ul412al said:


> Russian Freighter fan myself. I-10 Bridge rubble for the spearing.



I always loved the Russian Freighter and the Pete Tide.

Oh and the Three Barges until the turtle started harassing us. :blink:

Does that turtle still hang out there? I have not dived in years.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

kendive said:


> I always loved the Russian Freighter and the Pete Tide.
> 
> Oh and the Three Barges until the turtle started harassing us. :blink:
> 
> Does that turtle still hang out there? I have not dived in years.


The one-eyed turtle that would bite is gone.


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

Would that be the Mass? 



Clay-Doh said:


> My favorite wreck is always the one I'm on!
> 
> My phone must be broke Wade, I didn't get the text I'm sure you sent asking me to go! Sorry about that! Of course I can go. Been looking to get out Thurs Fri or Saturday, or all three days! Not too many days left for snapper season.
> 
> ...


----------



## buckeye83 (Nov 19, 2008)

Antares and Avocet


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Ha ha UL. Yes! I shoot all my fish on the USS Massachusetes! Aj, Almacos, Mahi, snapper, trigger, grouper. There all there!


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Good thread. Sounds like I need to hit the Avocet. I've wanted to for a while now. The "O" is of course my favorite dive, but I've never been spearfishing there. Did get to swim alongside a giant manta ray, which was amazing


----------



## Elmo (Jul 8, 2012)

Green's Hole is a great change of pace -- natural bottom, always lots of life.


----------

